# Craftsman Professional TS



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Looking at making a budget friendly upgrade to the table saw. Does anyone have any experience or advice for me for this saw. 

My one concern is that it states that it's just a 3/4 HP motor. My older Craftsman has more that that. Should I be concerned?

http://tucson.craigslist.org/tls/3818030148.html

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Looks like the Craftsman 22124 which I used to have. If so it was a 1 3/4HP motor. I do not expect this was changed out, but good to confirm. Originally made for Sears by Orion, who later started Steel City Toolworks, which may make the latest version of this saw.

I liked the saw. Had it from 2003 until 2010 when I replaced it with the new Delta Unisaw

Ask the seller to look at the name plate of the motor and tell you the amps. Should be 15 amps.

This saw originally had a Biesemeyer fence. Looks like someone switched this for a Ridgid fence.

A magazine review.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/tool-guide/product-finder/craftsman-22124-hybrid-tablesaw.aspx


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> Looks like the Craftsman 22124 which I used to have. If so it was a 1 3/4HP motor. I do not expect this was changed out, but good to confirm. Originally made for Sears by Orion, who later started Steel City Toolworks, which may make the latest version of this saw.
> 
> I liked the saw. Had it from 2003 until 2010 when I replaced it with the new Delta Unisaw
> 
> ...


Thanks David. I was thinking that was the model. I am going to contact the seller for some verification questions. At this point, do you think $350 is still a adequate asking price?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It looks like a 22124 to me too. Unless they swapped the motor, it should be 1-3/4hp as Dave said, and the Biesemeyer fence definitely got swapped for the RIdgid at some point. Nothing wrong with the Ridgid fence, but it's no Biese IMHO, plus I don't see any rails for the Ridgid fence on it. Those saws have some fairly beefy yoke style cabinet mounted trunnions, and it's got 44" solid castg iron surface. Not a bad deal at $350 if the original motor is intact, and there's a complete fence. Without the whole fence, no more than $250.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

knotscott said:


> It looks like a 22124 to me too. Unless they swapped the motor, it should be 1-3/4hp as Dave said, and the Biesemeyer fence definitely got swapped for the RIdgid at some point. Nothing wrong with the Ridgid fence, but it's no Biese IMHO. Those saws have some fairly beefy yoke style cabinet mounted trunnions, and it's got 44" solid castg iron surface. Not a bad deal at $350 if the original motor is intact.


Thanks Knotscott. I have a Biese already mounted to my old Craftsman so swapping that out won't be a problem.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

FWIW, I really liked my 22124 too....


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I have the new 22116 version and love mine as well.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Just spoke with the seller. He has confirmed that it is the 22124. Going to check it out today and see the condition. He has it in storage because he didn't have room for it in his garage anymore and isn't using his shop. Hopefully I will be able to make it a better bargain for a little less.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

All - Thanks for your input. I went and looked at the saw today and I have elected to purchase it. Going to pick it up tomorrow. It's going to need some clean-up but nothing I can't handle.

Does not have a riving knife or blade guards which I would have liked, but I'm hoping that is something that I may get lucky and finding out there on ebay or something.

For those who are interested, I will document the restoration, if I can call it that.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

abetrman said:


> All - Thanks for your input. I went and looked at the saw today and I have elected to purchase it. Going to pick it up tomorrow. It's going to need some clean-up but nothing I can't handle.
> 
> Does not have a riving knife or blade guards which I would have liked, but I'm hoping that is something that I may get lucky and finding out there on ebay or something.
> 
> For those who are interested, I will document the restoration, if I can call it that.


The BORK riving knife and blade guard will fit that saw. Sharkguard also has a splitter and guard assembly that will fit it....it just so happens that I have an earlier Sharkguard prototype for a 22124 that's been collecting dust and in my way for 5 years. If interested PM me, make an offer (plus actual shipping)... I can take some pics. 

The BORK:























With BORK Blade Guard:









Sharkguard splitter/guard:


----------



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

I went from a Delta contractor to that saw (22124) 7-8 years ago and have never felt the need to "upgrade". I know a few folks who wish they had held onto theirs. If it hasn't been abused, you'll like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

*So far so good*



bladeburner said:


> I went from a Delta contractor to that saw (22124) 7-8 years ago and have never felt the need to "upgrade". I know a few folks who wish they had held onto theirs. If it hasn't been abused, you'll like it.:thumbsup:


I've had to order a couple pieces to mount the shark guard so graciously dealt to me by knotscott. Ordered them from Sears part direct. One came yesterday, the other is on back order.

Cleaned her up and she's running just fine! Even mounted my router table extension. I think shes a keeper.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

*Welllll...*

It appears everyone and there brother needs a blade guard mounting rod as I received another message stating that it is on back order with expected shipping date of 7/21 (order on 6/8 - edit)...I mean dang, it's a $3.99 part.:furious:

Happy with the saw use so far, just want to take advantage of safety features as they were put there for a reason.

Sent Sears Customer Service an email stating that they should update their website because it is currently showing the item in stock which it obviously not. 

Hey Ryan - does your 22116 have a similar blade guard setup? Can you get me some details/dimensions/pictures on what this rod looks like? Maybe I can fab one myself.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Get me a picture of where it mounts, I have a spare blade guard assembly. If it works we can figure something out.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> Get me a picture of where it mounts, I have a spare blade guard assembly. If it works we can figure something out.


Will do.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> Get me a picture of where it mounts, I have a spare blade guard assembly. If it works we can figure something out.


It attaches through the back side of the saw


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry....mines through the top.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> Sorry....mines through the top.


Thanks anyway!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Some questions.....Have you tried Steel City for the part? Would a large threaded rod work? Do you need just the splitter mounting rod, or the splitting bracket assembly also?


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

knotscott said:


> Some questions.....Have you tried Steel City for the part? Would a large threaded rod work? Do you need just the splitter mounting rod, or the splitting bracket assembly also?


I contactes them as well via internet. Have not heard back from them. Just nees the rod. I ordered both parts together but only have received the bracket. Bladeburner gave me ao dimesions so I am going to big orange to see what I can find


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

*Squeaky wheel*

I guess my emails to sears parts direct got to someone as a got an email yesterday stating my item was shipped.

Lesson learned - Next time I will call to confirm if the acutally have the item in stock prior to ordering. That was my biggest gripe about the whole issue was that the website listed it in stock, yet it took over a month to get it shipped.

I did get in contact with Steel City and did get a pricing for the item. Will look to them in the future as well depending on what I am looking for.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Hopefully you'll be up and running in a few days!


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

knotscott said:


> Hopefully you'll be up and running in a few days!


In all honesty, I have been using it. I ju sy want to be able to use everything I got it for including the safety features. Thanks to the sweet deal I got on a blade guard grom a fellow WWT member  , I will be able to once this comes in.


----------

